# Your Track Selection and Why



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

There are many very good track options for our O-Gauge hobby. We all have our preferences, so tell us what you use and why.

I'll start with my selection. Since I first started in our hobby, I have used Lionel O-Gauge tubular track. Over the years, I have accumulated a lot of it. In 1996, I discovered Johnson Roadbed that takes tubular track to a whole new level. It improves the appearance tremendously and it has wonderful sound deadening qualities. Tubular track has certainly met the test of time and is probably the most used track system in our hobby. I would not change as I am more than pleased with the look and performance of tubular track with Johnson Rodabed.

This photo is the best I have of the track with roadbed.

View attachment 268057


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Tubular. For the nostalgia and the capability of quick and easy track arrangement changes. My setup is small, a "carpet central" on a 4x10 platform.

The current arrangement is not so busy. It's a work in progress and the table is far to messy to photograph.

Pete


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Been using Gargraves track and Ross or Gargraves switches for about 20 years now. Gargaves track is really great to work with when building a layout, with a Dremel you can just about configure anything.

Bill


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Gargraves track and Ross switches. Both support our club and the Roders are great folks and within a hours drive. Steve is great too but a bit far for days drive.

Pete


----------



## HenryL (Nov 20, 2007)

Gargraves and Ross Switches. Back when I built the layout there was no Atlas, MTH scale track or Ross flex track. Gargraves had the best look and I used tubular track in the areas not visible. I have since pulled every piece of tubular and replaced it with Gargraves in order to have an insulated rail for occupancy detection and signaling. Gargraves bends to a desired curve as needed and I would prefer to be consistent with my track selection. I still have some gargraves switches on the layout and plan on replacing them with Ross as $$ permit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

Texas Pete, nice looking track plan and benchwork.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I started out with O27 tubular, but quickly switched to Gargraves, because at the time it was much less expensive. I like the look of Gargraves and find it easy to bend once you get the hang of it. There are a few places where I use Gargraves sectional curves and I also have a few pieces of Ross sectional curves. There are many that prefer Ross switches, but I have mostly Gargraves switches (again because of the cost) and they usually don’t give me any trouble. I only use Ross switches if I need a configuration that Gargraves does not make. There was a track poll here about a year ago, and I was expecting to see mostly Gargraves, but I was surprised to see about 40% using tubular.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

For my Christmas layouts, I've been very satisfied with Lionel FastTrack. I did try the MTH RealTrax, but found it unreliable on several levels.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

All Ross track. I love the look. Great company to deal with also.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

*"All Ross track. I love the look. Great company to deal with also".*

And they are so close to you. Great service too.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Atlas O for me....I Super O kid, my 1st set in 58. I want the realiatic look with a larger selection of radii in curves and switches.

Then RossBed and stone Rustoleum spray for a ballast effect.

























Love it!

Peter


----------



## DeltaPapa (Dec 19, 2016)

*Gargraves Tinplate*

I have used Gargraves Tinplate track for the last several years. While I do like the look and the fact that it's made in the USA, its kind of delicate and does not do well to repeated rearrangements.
If I was to do over I'd use their stainless track instead of tinplate.
Maybe I'll try the Ross brand.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

Peter, my good friend Art Williams (Chugman) is also a bit proponent to the Atlas track system. His trains perform flawlessly.

*Hope you feel better after the surgery.*


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

Started with gargreaves track and switches. Switched to Ross switches ( get the pun ? )
and have never looked back. 
The second loop is Atlas, 2 reasons, It had the radius I was looking for and another forum member was switching to Real Track so he made me a deal on the used Atlas track. 
I don't think there is a bad system for O gauge out there. Though I would stay away from those Gargreaves switches....


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

I went with both MTH RealTrax and Lionel Fastrack when I first got back into the hobby back around 2001, with the reason being I did not know at the time that you could run modern MTH and Lionel on tubular, and/or interchangeably between the two.
Also, after a brief stint in "N Scale" with Kato's plastic track system I just kind of got accustomed to the plastic roadbed type track systems.
In retrospect, I should have gone Ross and Gargraves.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

I started out using Lionel tubular track in the mid 1960's and I still like the look of it, however I have added plastic ties to the track from 2 different companies; 3R Plastics and Moondog Express.
Have some 027 track as well because it is better for being light weight and around the ceiling layout, just a bit limited on size of items I can run at the ceiling level.
I prefer I track system that I can cut and fit together with no hassles and has good electrical connections.
I am using O gauge tubular track and Gargraves track with Ross Switches for my MTH engines. Started using Gargraves switches about a year or two after the Lionel 6-23010 & 23011 switches came out, then went to Ross switches. If I said what I felt about the Lionel 6-23010 series switches(Lion turds) I may have my post deleted it is that bad.

I have tried Lionel's Fastrack and I hate that track with a passion  because it gets dirty super quick and the electrical connections are super terrible, beyond lousy. In my opinion it(Fastrack) is the worst track system on the market today. Also Fastrack is super expensive to buy; especially the switches at almost $100.00 a pop.

Have heard bad comments about MTH Realtrax but don't have it so I can't comment on it.

Lee Fritz


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

If anybody mixes Gargraves and Ross curved tracks together you will learn like I did that they have a slightly different curve size for 042 inch curves. Gargraves and Ross track use the same size track pins.
Not sure why Gargraves finally came out with insulating pins for their track, I am glad they did as it was really needed, but try using 2 rail Gargraves track and no insulating pins; the track can shift a bit with only one pin. This used to happen with my S gauge track until I bought K-Line's insulating pins for S gauge track.

Lee Fritz


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Tubular track all the way; it's plentiful, durable and easy to cut. 

For O-gauge, I have Lionel track and O-Line Reproductions switches. the only other O-gauge track I'd consider using is prewar Lionel T-Rail, but it costs more than I want to spend on track. 

Standard Gauge is a mix of Lionel, KMT, USA Track and Ross Switches.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

Look forward to seeing your progress John when we get Elizabeth patched up.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

When I had to re-do my layout I selected Atlas. Reasons? Realistic look. Solid rails (quieter), flex track (90% of my track is flextrack bent to fit), easy to get (local LHS had it), easy to solder (all junctions were solder, every one). Downside? Have to ballast it afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

I use FasTrack. It was readily available when I got back into O gauge in 2014. Plus, when I was in N scale I used Kato Unitrack and was very happy with it so FasTrack seemed like the best choice at the time.


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

Atlas steel. It was getting blown-out and was about the same price as Lionel tubular. I wanted to be able to take advantage of magna-traction as well. 10 years later I'm still happy with it. 

My second choice was Lionel super-O, but price and concern about switch reliability were deal breakers.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

I grew up on 027 tubular. When I got back into the hobby in '04, that's where I went. I had no clue about any of the other track. Over time, I developed a liking for Super O but hands down, it's Atlas O for me.


----------



## 2356 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fastrack for a carpet central layout.


----------



## mgraziani (Jan 10, 2017)

We have a selection of tubular O track and switches. Something about 022 switch lanterns and lighted controllers that is just magical in a darkened room.

We also have a large selection of Fastrack with TMCC switches. Can't beat the ability to set up a complex switching operation on the living room carpet with just a couple of wires providing power and TMCC signal.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Right now, I'm using Fastrack. At some point I'm going to redo my layout with GarGraves Flex Track and now Atlas track has possibilities as well. Ross switches will definitely be the switch of choice. I've seen a layout that has GarGraves, but I want to see a layout with Atlas. It will help me make my decision on which one to use. I'm also thinking about using tube track for my elevated loop. I'm just going to run my Williams-Peter Witt car on it.


----------



## Red October (Sep 13, 2015)

Tubular. Had it handy when I started and didn't make any sense to switch. I wanted a traditional layout with the best scenery I could make. I authored an article for CTT a couple of years ago on dressing up tubular track.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

100% Ross for me. I like the look and wide selection of pieces available.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

I remember well the article in CTT, Frank. It was excellent.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Really nice the way you laid your track Frank.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

bluecomet400 said:


> Tubular track all the way; it's plentiful, durable and easy to cut.
> 
> For O-gauge, I have Lionel track and O-Line Reproductions switches. the only other O-gauge track I'd consider using is prewar Lionel T-Rail, but it costs more than I want to spend on track.
> 
> Standard Gauge is a mix of Lionel, KMT, USA Track and Ross Switches.


I would love to be to run some of my trains of Lionel's T-rail track. Have only read about T-rail and would love to see a layout with T-rail.

Lee Fritz


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Red October said:


> Tubular. Had it handy when I started and didn't make any sense to switch. I wanted a traditional layout with the best scenery I could make. I authored an article for CTT a couple of years ago on dressing up tubular track.


What issue was that?


----------



## mgraziani (Jan 10, 2017)

Red October said:


> Tubular. Had it handy when I started and didn't make any sense to switch. I wanted a traditional layout with the best scenery I could make. I authored an article for CTT a couple of years ago on dressing up tubular track.



Frank,
That layout was one of the great ones. Fantastic scenes and a perfect backdrop for postwar trains. 

Graz


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Frank......your modelling work is 1st class.
Peter


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Brian....thank you....I am healing up rapidly.
Peter


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Atlas. I like the look and it's easy to work with. Feel better Peter.

Andy


----------



## Red October (Sep 13, 2015)

balidas said:


> What issue was that?


I've done a lot of CTT articles. I think it was November 2014.


----------



## PRSLDave (Apr 22, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector, like you, I use tubular and Johnson's roadbed. I grew up with old American Flyer, so the look is just right to me and I love the sound deadening. The only problem is finding it. I have been accumulating various sizes for the past year and a half and was finally able to put it to use over Christmas holiday. Still can't find O-54 but I'm hoping it'll turn up on eBay or at York this year.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

I have some S gauge track, American Flyer & K-Line and some rubber roadbed for the S gauge track that is left over after building my new layout.

I have not found a source for O gauge rubber roadbed but use 3R Plastic crossties to fill in the sections of track and make it look better.

Lee Fritz


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

Dave, I may have some 0-54 sections. You will have to wait until I get them out of storage in the spring, but you are welcome to them if I have them.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

phillyreading said:


> I started out using Lionel tubular track in the mid 1960's and I still like the look of it, however I have added plastic ties to the track from 2 different companies; 3R Plastics and Moondog Express.
> Have some 027 track as well because it is better for being light weight and around the ceiling layout, just a bit limited on size of items I can run at the ceiling level.
> I prefer I track system that I can cut and fit together with no hassles and has good electrical connections.
> I am using O gauge tubular track and Gargraves track with Ross Switches for my MTH engines. Started using Gargraves switches about a year or two after the Lionel 6-23010 & 23011 switches came out, then went to Ross switches. If I said what I felt about the Lionel 6-23010 series switches(Lion turds) I may have my post deleted it is that bad.
> ...


I agree about Lionel switches. Their pricing is ridiculous. I haven't experienced the other problems with Fastrack and I've been using FasTrack for years. I like the fact that GarGraves has Flex Track, but lack of hobby shops here keeps me from buying it. Fastrack is accessible here and since I want to look at what I'm buying and not from a picture on a website, I'm going to have to wait until I get to a hobby shop that carries it.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

First layout used tubular, second Gargraves and Curtis switches, third Ross track and switches.

I prefer the Ross products over any of the others I've used. I like the fact that the rails are spiked to the ties. I think the appearance is better. Just my opinion.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

TJSmith said:


> First layout used tubular, second Gargraves and Curtis switches, third Ross track and switches.
> 
> I prefer the Ross products over any of the others I've used. I like the fact that the rails are spiked to the ties. I think the appearance is better. Just my opinion.


I like Ross Custom switches better then any other brand. Have not used Ross track but might try it soon. Using Gargraves track with Ross switches.

Lee Fritz


----------



## PRSLDave (Apr 22, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Dave, I may have some 0-54 sections. You will have to wait until I get them out of storage in the spring, but you are welcome to them if I have them.


Thank you! I will gladly take you up on that. If/when you come across them just let me know how much and I will send it your way. No rush on my end. I had the brilliant idea at 46 to go back to school for a graduate degree and I can unequivocally state that this was a stupid idea. I'm halfway through and the semester begins tomorrow. Our layout is going to remain in it's present state probably through spring of next year until I'm done. But it finally works and the kids are happy, and I am happy so I can't complain too much. Thank you again!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Like Peter, I also grew up using Super O Track. I got my first train set in 1957. I no longer have a layout at home but my club used Gargraves Track with Ross Switches. We like the realistic look of Gargraves and the flexible track allows us to bend our curves to non standard radiuses (radii?). Ross switches are the best. We used to use Gargraves then switched to Ross Curtis, then to Curtis and now Ross.


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

Since I have been in the hobby since the 1940s, its tubular for me. I really like the old K-Line tubular track. They made a lot of diameters (including 120), and their long straights had more realistic tie spacing than Lionel. Always on the lookout for this at shows. Tubular has the nostalgic factor for me, plus it is so reliable. Have a fair amount collected so it makes it very expensive to change to another system.

I probably have 50 O22 switches accumulated over the years. I have switched to Ross now for the greater variety and reliability. Used to use Lionel O72 switches, but so many of those self destructed. 

If was starting new in the hobby today I would consider Gargraves, Ross or Atlas. I do not care for Fastrack or Realtrack. I would stay with Ross switches.

Bill


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

PatKn said:


> Like Peter, I also grew up using Super O Track. I got my first train set in 1957. I no longer have a layout at home but my club used Gargraves Track with Ross Switches. We like the realistic look of Gargraves and the flexible track allows us to bend our curves to non standard radiuses (radii?). Ross switches are the best. We used to use Gargraves then switched to Ross Curtis, then to Curtis and now Ross.


There's a little more to Pat's story.
Pat is a year older than me. We both went to St. Theresa's Grammar School in the Pelham Bay area of the Bronx a year apart. Pat lived about 3 blocks from my apartment building where I lived with my family.
We were in Cub Scouts and Boy Scouts together. When we graduated St. Theresa's, we went to different high schools....and we lost touch. About a year and a half ago, we re-discovered each other on line through our love of O gauge trains.....we hadn't spoken to each other in more than 40 years......

I can still see Pat's childhood layout in the 2nd floor front room of his family's home. It was a on a 4x8 board. 2 SuperO loops. To this day I still remember his 497 Coaling Station and how massive I thought his 736 Berkshire was......

Talk about a small world!

Peter


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Pebo said:


> There's a little more to Pat's story.
> Pat is a year older than me. We both went to St. Theresa's Grammar School in the Pelham Bay area of the Bronx a year apart. Pat lived about 3 blocks from my apartment building where I lived with my family.
> We were in Cub Scouts and Boy Scouts together. When we graduated St. Theresa's, we went to different high schools....and we lost touch. About a year and a half ago, we re-discovered each other on line though our love of O gauge trains.....we hadn't spoken to each other in more than 40 years......
> 
> ...


Peter, this is not train related, but reading your story made me think of a job I had back in the 90's. It was a mom and pop offset print shop. The couple that owned it had been married 50 years at that time.

They told me they grew up in the same neighborhood in Chicago, but didn't know each other until they were adults. They even had the same friends, but didn't know each other. 

I spoke with them about three or four years ago and they were doing fine. That put's it around 70 years they've been married.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I am new to the hobby, and have many locomotives and rolling stock purchased. 

I chose Lionel Fastrack. Being new, I have never heard of Gargraves, never even seen an ad in any of the O Scale magazines I buy. 

We have a pretty good model train hobby store. I have been to a few hobby stores in communities I visit on business and "ours" is pretty good but is not the kind of store that can stock every conceivable brand like Gargraves, etc. 

They have older Atlas, Lionel, MTH's "Fastrack" and of course Lionel's Fastrack.

I like the ease of use and set up of Fastrack. I dislike the look of the Ballast so I will be working in ballast to make it more realistic. 

For me, not knowing all the different brands and being new, I liked the idea of not having to worry about compatability of track. 

I see Fastrack in a Craigs List ad, I buy it, easy schmeezy.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

A few people have mentioned having carpet central layouts, which is what I have. It's not even semi-permanent and the need to be able to take it up quickly and/or re-arrange it is paramount for me. 

Where I have finally ended up is with something I don't think is mentioned by anyone else, which is Super Snap shadow rail tubular track, first made by K-Line and then RMT and now there's some O-Line Reproductions stock of it.

The upside is that it looks more realistic than the original tubular track I started with, is easy to put down and take up and has proven more durable and easy to maintain than anything else.

The downside of this - and indeed just about every track system I have tried to date except the original Lionel tubular track - is switches. All of Atlas, Super Snap and Fastrack have displayed issues with shorts and derailments with my larger engines. 

Until very recently I used Fastrack because of the command control switches. The failure rate on these and the track generally has finally got to me. Frankly I think it is either in or near junk category. I won't spend anything more on it; I'm looking at Ross switches now.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

I got a kick out of reading through this thread on track preferences, which comes up in this forum every now and then.

When I was building my layout over 5 years ago, I considered Atlas O and Ross switches. But I didn't want to have to ballast all the track and the layout has a winter theme with snow. So I went with Lionel Fastrack and am glad I did.

For my needs and use, Fastrack was easy to install, came in various lengths, connected easily and securely, and stays clean. I have NEVER had any problems with it and like its built-in roadbed. Fastrack is easy to get and fairly inexpensive.

I'd built a fold-down 8' x 10' garage layout while living in California during the 1980s, using Lionel tubular O track. I liked the switches, but even then, thought that the O scale tubular track looked old and unrealistic. It's good there are more track options nowadays.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2017)

Dave, as soon as I can get to the box containing the unused Johnson Roadbed, I will contact you.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Supposed to pick up Ross track and switches with some Gargraves flextrack at York in April.
It was really an interesting process to locate a source from which to purchase these at a reasonable discount since this is a fairly large order. Gargraves track dealers/recommenders outnumber Ross dramatically but recommend Ross switches.

Finally I went to Steve and asked him. Heck, he even first recommended someone who bought a ton of stuff from him but recommended Gargraves track. Nobody said definitely but I suspect that the profit margin must be significantly different to the dealers.

If someone knows a good source, please let me know as we plan to place the order about February 1. The best that we found is 10% off list. This is a simple take the order and give it to Steve to bring to York transaction. If you prefer to e-mail us, the address is [email protected]harter.net

Have read everyone's comments and appreciate them. But the answer that we see on track is that most have what they started with or what they prefer for various reasons. That is one of the things that makes the hobby so interesting.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

10% off list is about the best I've heard. Most dealers sell Ross at full MSRP.

The Ross discount to dealers is very low but I do know that they have been known to offer a discount to clubs.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

HarborBelt1970 said:


> A few people have mentioned having carpet central layouts, which is what I have. It's not even semi-permanent and the need to be able to take it up quickly and/or re-arrange it is paramount for me.
> 
> Where I have finally ended up is with something I don't think is mentioned by anyone else, which is Super Snap shadow rail tubular track, first made by K-Line and then RMT and now there's some O-Line Reproductions stock of it.
> 
> ...


If you're having shorting issues with your RMT switches, a small piece of electrical tape may cure it. I discovered this fix after lots of research, and it works. Apparently, there's a well-known flaw with the RMT / OLR right-hand O72 switches that causes anything with pickup rollers to spark / short going through it. It's easily fixed by placing approx. 3" of electrical tape over the rail between the curved point and the frog, as pointed to in the photo. I have tried more than a dozen of these switches, and every right-hand switch shorts / sparks, but can be cured with 3" of electrical tape. 

After a lot of research while planning my layout, I found these switches to be the only ones that are truly compatible with all O-Gauge trains--prewar, post war, and modern--and I run all of it. I really wanted to go with Ross, but Steve told me there would be issues with my older prewar tinplate--even the new "RossPlate" switches aren't tinplate compatible according to Steve. If this ever changes, I will definitely transition to Ross as I believe they are better-built than the RMT switches made in China. Until then, I have a good stockpile of spare RMT / OLR switches in the event of a failure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2017)

A lot of our members will appreciate your input, John. You made them work!!!!!


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

bluecomet400 said:


> If you're having shorting issues with your RMT switches, a small piece of electrical tape may cure it. I discovered this fix after lots of research, and it works. Apparently, there's a well-known flaw with the RMT / OLR right-hand O72 switches that causes anything with pickup rollers to spark / short going through it. It's easily fixed by placing approx. 3" of electrical tape over the rail between the curved point and the frog, as pointed to in the photo. I have tried more than a dozen of these switches, and every right-hand switch shorts / sparks, but can be cured with 3" of electrical tape.


MUCH appreciated!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

HarborBelt1970 said:


> ...- is switches. All of Atlas, Super Snap and Fastrack have displayed issues with shorts and derailments with my larger engines.
> 
> Until very recently I used Fastrack because of the command control switches. The failure rate on these and the track generally has finally got to me. Frankly I think it is either in or near junk category. I won't spend anything more on it; I'm looking at Ross switches now.


On this comment - I have seen a few posters mention poor quality on the Lionel Fastrack switches. Wouldn't Lionel like to know this? Is there any warranty? 

I mean, Fastrack has been out for what? 15 years now. I thought it was the ease of snapping them together and using accessories that were a big selling point. 

If I buy Fastrack switches, accessories and track sections that fail, and they are "fairly" new, then Lionel is going to hear about it. BUT, I would have figured with as many complaints right here, that warranties would be honored and the issues FIXED!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2017)

It is very meaningful that you can make these comments, Bryan. *I agree, if a manufacturer/supplier does not hear the issues, how can they fix them.* Accepting only positive comments serves no purpose other than window dressing, and the world has enough of that. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

Yellowstone Special said:


> For my needs and use, Fastrack was easy to install, came in various lengths, connected easily and securely, and stays clean. I have NEVER had any problems with it and like its built-in roadbed. Fastrack is easy to get and fairly inexpensive.
> 
> I don't where you got your Fastrack from but down here in southeast Florida Fastrack is the most expensive track system to buy. A short 1.25 inch or ten inch straight section is over $5.00 a piece and the switches for Fastrack are over $100.00 a piece at my local hobby shop. Maybe you got a bulk purchase deal but I have not seen good prices for Fastrack.
> Also talked to my local hobby shop owner in Lantana and was told that almost 50% of Fastrack switches have to be returned to Lionel because of having defects.
> ...


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I started with 0-27 profile track in 0-27, 0-42,0-54, and 0-72, when I got back into the hobby in 2000. I switched to Fast track in 2006 because I liked the look and wanted my whole layout to be 0-72 so I can run any engine I needed to run without having to wonder if it would derail or not. Liked it ever since.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

My favorite track system was Super O. It was on all my layouts as a kid running Post War trains and I acquired a boat load of it through the 1980's and 90's.

However, in the late 1990's as I began to buy scale locomotives and rolling stock and my inventory grew exponentially while planning my layout, I needed wider diameter curves. 

Still saddled with Super O's O36 curves I wrote to Lionel asking them to consider bringing back Super O with wider curves. I received a response saying "they'll think about it", which of course never happened. Then I discovered Gargraves pre-formed curve track. I used the Super O straight track mated with the Gargraves curves with mixed results. Some of the transitions were not very smooth causing occasional derailments, but at the time it was the best of both worlds for me.

When we moved to our current home I knew I was going to need much more track than I had. The Super O would be relegated to subway and trolley lines, so I considered just buying more Gargraves. But since I was starting fresh I investigated all of the current track systems. I decided I didn't want to have different species of track on the mainlines.

Since I have several heavy steam locomotives I wanted a track system that was solid and dependable. I realized that they all would give dependable performance but started to prefer solid rail track for better conductivity and durability. It came down to MTH RealTracks and Atlas O. 

I picked the *Atlas O* track because to me it seemed more rugged and there were more choices of curves and switches than the MTH RealTracks at the time. So I planned the layout _(the earlier version)_ in RR Track and used the inventory list to order all the track I'd need. When it all arrived at Just Trains, Kirk and I loaded up my Honda Odyssey from floor to ceiling, front to back with boxes of Atlas O track.

After 14 years I've had no issues with the track or switches and with the way I built the layout the trains run as quiet as a church mouse! How I attached the track, roadbed, wiring and ballast will be a thread for another day.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bryan Moran said:


> On this comment - I have seen a few posters mention poor quality on the Lionel Fastrack switches. Wouldn't Lionel like to know this? Is there any warranty?
> 
> I mean, Fastrack has been out for what? 15 years now. I thought it was the ease of snapping them together and using accessories that were a big selling point.


In point of fact, I think Fastrack switches are more reliable than many others, I sure would MUCH rather have them than the MTH Realtrax switches. The MTH Scaletrax are also pretty much junk from what I've seen. Older Atlas switches are a nightmare, and their switch machines still leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> A lot of our members will appreciate your input, John. You made them work!!!!!


Brian, I have to give credit where credit is due: after a lot of digging, I found this fix on the other forum.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Bryan Moran said:


> On this comment - I have seen a few posters mention poor quality on the Lionel Fastrack switches. Wouldn't Lionel like to know this? Is there any warranty?
> 
> I mean, Fastrack has been out for what? 15 years now. I thought it was the ease of snapping them together and using accessories that were a big selling point.
> 
> If I buy Fastrack switches, accessories and track sections that fail, and they are "fairly" new, then Lionel is going to hear about it. BUT, I would have figured with as many complaints right here, that warranties would be honored and the issues FIXED!


 I tried Fastrack switches because both the dealer I bought them from and the Lionel customer service rep told me they would meet my needs for a switch that would accommodate prewar tinplate trains. After discovering the truth behind these switches, I tried to return them to the dealer but they wanted nothing to do with me. So, I contacted Lionel and they took them back and issued a full refund.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

HarborBelt1970 said:


> MUCH appreciated!:smilie_daumenpos:



Glad to help; let me know how it goes.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

phillyreading said:


> Yellowstone Special said:
> 
> 
> > For my needs and use, Fastrack was easy to install, came in various lengths, connected easily and securely, and stays clean. I have NEVER had any problems with it and like its built-in roadbed. Fastrack is easy to get and fairly inexpensive.
> ...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I've only had to replace one Fastrack switch out of three. I got discounts from the local hobby shop on all my Fastrack including the replaced switch.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

Yellowstone Special said:


> phillyreading said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to learn of that, Lee. My Fastrack pieces include 2 automatic 036 switches, 036 curves, and various straights including 1.75", 5", 10", and 30" lengths.
> ...


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

phillyreading said:


> Yellowstone Special said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I can say is that some people get a really good track set-up with some of the new track out and some good a really bad experience. I don't know what else to say, except I have had a bad experience with plastic roadbed track systems.
> ...


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

O27 tubular, so I can use Marx switches and run anyone's tinplate trains. I do use a lot of wider-diameter curves.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

Yellowstone Special said:


> phillyreading said:
> 
> 
> > Lee: From this thread, I too, have noticed that with Fastrack, some really like it and some really dislike it. Those shorter, various size straight lengths are what helped my track plan fit together nicely. This eliminated having to cut sections to make them fit, which would be a serious issue with Fastrack.
> ...


----------

